
Backfire effect - bookofjoe
https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Backfire_effect
======
bookofjoe
See also: [https://youarenotsosmart.com/2011/06/10/the-backfire-
effect/...](https://youarenotsosmart.com/2011/06/10/the-backfire-
effect/#more-1218)

